# Warning: mysql_query(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in ...



## NiciB (5. August 2004)

Habe ein Problem mit einem Skript. Auf meinem PC geht's, aber sobald ich es acf den Webserver lade bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

Warning: mysql_query(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /usr/www/users/consol/teamsolution_neu/mysqldb.php on line 62
Fehler in der DB-Query:

mein Code sieht so aus:

Zeile 70: include("../mysqldb.php");

Zeile 71: $db->query("select contactId from ".T_USER." where id=".$responsible[id]);
Zeile 72: while(list($cid)=$db->data())


in der mysqldb.php steht folgendes:

Zeile 61: if ($this->resid) @mysql_free_result($this->resid);
Zeile 62: $result = mysql_query($sql, $this->link) OR die("Fehler in der DB-Query: " . mysql_error());


----------



## Sven Petruschke (5. August 2004)

Wenn es lokal funktioniert und auf dem Webserver nicht, kommen für mich folgende Punkte in betracht:

1.) Die Verbindung zur Datenbank kann online nicht hergestellt werden. Eventuell falsche Zugangsdaten?

2.) Die Datenstruktur online entspricht nicht der Datenstruktur offline. 

3.) Der Inhalt Konstante T_USER ist falsch.

snuu


----------

